# How can we adapt an XTR m980 shifter to a Dropbar/roadbar?



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

It can help to change hand positions with drop bars on a long ride. Curious to hear if any DIY gurus have ideas for a drop bar conversion with xtr m980 shifters. I've seen it done with sram exact actuation between Apex levers and x9 rear derailer, where the cable pull is identical, but shimano 10sp stuff does not permit.

Creative technical tactics:
So far I've found these 2 potential solutions (that I've seen pictures of and heard can work):
1)Find a seatpost colar with same inner diameter as the handelbar outer diameter, then replace the colar bolt to one that will fit the female end of the shifter.
2)Sand or bore the shifter clamp to allow it to fit; attempting a fit at intervals so as not to oversand/bore.

Any thoughts as to which would be a better option?
I'm also totally open to other ideas that would work. Bare in mind the problem is that the shifter clamp is 22.2mm and road bars are typically 23.8mm. Some handlebars will have a 31.8mm clamp area that extends laterally to allow a colar to be mounted.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you thought about just hooking it up to an old bar con shifter?


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

customfab said:


> Have you thought about just hooking it up to an old bar con shifter?


By bar con shifter do you mean a bar end friction shifter?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

yes


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

I admit being snobbishly used to indexed shifting. If I were hundreds of miles away from a bike shop with my derailer out of alignment and not know how to tune it, I would prefer friction shifters to make my derailer line up with the correct sprocket, regardless of tuning. But I'm a home mechanic who's spoiled from working at a bike shop where I see multi thousand dollar bikes every day. So if I'm unable to do it with indexed shifting, I will break the deal and build a 29er with Jones Loop bars (22.2mm bars). But I love tinkering with bikes. It can be fun to find creative solutions.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

You do know that they make indexed bar-end shifters?


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

I chose to bore out the inner diameter on my XT 9spd shifters running a XTR rear der on my Fargo.
Slid up under the brake hood allows all hand positions and 3 good positions to shift from. Most notably, the drops.

Can't remember which model I've got but I chose to dremel the inner diameter since there was SO much material at the clamp.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

How about Di2? If it's just about running MTB gears on a dropbar that will do it.


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Love my jones loop h-bar. I've had it on my el mariachi for the past 2 years. Running a rigid front end, and the only drawback of the bars are that due to the sweep angle, on fast bumpy descents that require braking, your hands end up slowly migrating into the shift levers. But the various hand positions are awesome.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Jak0zilla said:


> You do know that they make indexed bar-end shifters?


 Yeah, seen some low end shimano and high end dura ace ones, but none I've confirmed to have the correct cable pull. Do you know of any xtr 10 sp compatible indexed bar end shifters?


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

plantdude said:


> Love my jones loop h-bar. I've had it on my el mariachi for the past 2 years. Running a rigid front end, and the only drawback of the bars are that due to the sweep angle, on fast bumpy descents that require braking, your hands end up slowly migrating into the shift levers. But the various hand positions are awesome.


Sweet ride and good feedback! There are some baloon shaped foam grips that can help reduce hands sliding in, but not sure if your ergon grips are dispensable. Foam can be disposable. If I were to use my m980s on the loop bar, no tooling around! I'm holding off for more intel.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

epic said:


> How about Di2? If it's just about running MTB gears on a dropbar that will do it.


I appeciate the thought, but di2 was released as exclusive to either 11sp dura ace road or 11sp xtr mtb and I've got a 10sp m980 xtr shifter (they're not compatible). Once built, this bike will be for marathon riding on self-sustained multi day tours where computers aren't available to run software diagnostics. A failed line or issue could mean walking 80 miles without food/water or being a burden to someone. di2 is generally for privileged "city slickers" or racers that have a sponsor pick up the bill.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

HomegrownMN said:


> I chose to bore out the inner diameter on my XT 9spd shifters running a XTR rear der on my Fargo.
> Slid up under the brake hood allows all hand positions and 3 good positions to shift from. Most notably, the drops.
> 
> Can't remember which model I've got but I chose to dremel the inner diameter since there was SO much material at the clamp.
> ...


Those are great shots. Helps me visualize what the triggers would look like and function in their new home. Super useful experience that you are sharing, thank you. The clamps on my m980 10sp XTRs are fairly thin, yet would only need a .8mm bore hole increase. I think it would work, but gathering all the intel to decide. Bonus points: can the housing be integrated below the bartape? or would the bend in housing cause too much cable friction due to the position of the shifter?:thumbsup:


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

epic said:


> How about Di2? If it's just about running MTB gears on a dropbar that will do it.


They do feel nice if you're racing and have a computer and power source to rely on if need be.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

donnieboy said:


> can the housing be integrated below the bartape? or would the bend in housing cause too much cable friction due to the position of the shifter?:thumbsup:


No problemo :thumbsup:

I don't *think* you could cut it back that hard to run under the tape. As is the brake noodle swings back towards the bar when running a H-BarPak and there is no reduction in shifting.

Here's a pic to illustrate 








*just remembered that I took a little plastic off the bottom of the Tektro brake lever plastic under the hoods. Allowed me to tuck the shifter up a little tighter.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

HomegrownMN said:


> No problemo :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't *think* you could cut it back that hard to run under the tape. As is the brake noodle swings back towards the bar when running a H-BarPak and there is no reduction in shifting.
> 
> ...


That is one hekuva pretty trail you're on. I'm jealous! This bike I'm planning to build will be purpose built to ride through Colorado from Banff, departing Ontario. The endurance mtb. About the tektro levers, I have a colleague who rides (I think) those on a nice singlespeed and they seem to modulate nicely, have a pin to adjust 2 different reaches and are very affordable too - are we talking about the same ones?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

donnieboy said:


> Yeah, seen some low end shimano and high end dura ace ones, but none I've confirmed to have the correct cable pull. Do you know of any xtr 10 sp compatible indexed bar end shifters?


No, not XTR compatible but you could use a long cage 105 or Ultegra derailleur. And FWIW, the "low end" Shimano ones are actually very good quality. (And I have no particular love for Shimano.)


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Jak0zilla said:


> No, not XTR compatible but you could use a long cage 105 or Ultegra derailleur. And FWIW, the "low end" Shimano ones are actually very good quality. (And I have no particular love for Shimano.)


Yeah you're right, but It's easier to say low end than to quote a model #on a crank or bar con I rarely use 

I couldn't use a road derailer with the XTR m980 shifter of choice. But if I was willing to accept a 32 largest cog (latest low gear cog from shimano - ultegra) and was willing to change the system to a road system with its distinct benefits and limitations, then I could do as you suggest. But I have these great xtr shifters and derailers sitting here, waiting for the relevant (creative) drop bar solution.


----------



## HomegrownMN (Nov 29, 2004)

donnieboy said:


> About the tektro levers, I have a colleague who rides (I think) those on a nice singlespeed and they seem to modulate nicely, have a pin to adjust 2 different reaches and are very affordable too - are we talking about the same ones?


Yessir. These are Tektro's and they function flawlessly.
The pin is used for rim brake models whereas pressing the pin allows the lever to swing out and the brakes to open slightly more for wheel removal.


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

HomegrownMN said:


> Yessir. These are Tektro's and they function flawlessly.
> The pin is used for rim brake models whereas pressing the pin allows the lever to swing out and the brakes to open slightly more for wheel removal.


Ah, thanks for the nod on that despite the fact I was partly riding backwards! Nice, tire changes become less sucky. I'm slowly ordering the parts for this marathon xc build, so will post pics as parts come in (slower than ideal).


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

Jak0zilla said:


> You do know that they make indexed bar-end shifters?


IF you know of any [Shimano 10sp MTB COMPATIBLE] drop bar shifters that would be news to me. Shimano does not make any drop bar shifters at 10 speed that are inter-compatible between road and MTB. When Shimano was making 9 speed hyperglide and road parts, mtb and road parts could work together. This is no longer the case.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

donnieboy said:


> IF you know of any [Shimano 10sp MTB COMPATIBLE] drop bar shifters that would be news to me. Shimano does not make any drop bar shifters at 10 speed that are inter-compatible between road and MTB. When Shimano was making 9 speed hyperglide and road parts, mtb and road parts could work together. This is no longer the case.


Get a new rear derailleur and you'll be able to use drop bar shifters.

Shimano 9 speed 'Mountain' rear derailleurs will work with Shimano 10 speed 'Road' shifters, 10 speed chains and 10 speed cassettes.

Shimano still makes plenty of 9 speed mountain rear deraileurs including some XT models.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

pretty sure these will work:
microSHIFT -The best control system

same set up that some Touring Bikes and Gravel Grinders are using this year. 
Example: Novara Mazama Bike - 2015


----------

